#  Vorstellungen >   neu hier >

## Max

hallo, 
mein name ist max. ich bin 50, lebe im norden von berlin und bin grundschullehrer. seit 25 jahren bin ich glücklich verheiratet, kinder haben wir leider keine, was an mir liegt. ich habe schon seit etwa 1995 morbus bechterew, der leider erst spät erkannt wurde. heute bin ich schon sehr steif. 
grüße an alle aus berlin
max 
p.s. die smileys sind ja goldig

----------


## Max

warum ist denn meine erkrankung gekennzeichnet? 
entschuldigung, jetzt habe ich die bedeutung entdeckt. muss mich erst einmal zurechtfinden.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Max,                       :x_hello_3_cut:    *ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.* 
Ich hoffe wir lesen viele interessante Beiträge von Dir. 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Schubser

----------


## Brava

Hallo Willkommen

----------


## sun

HAllo Max!  :x_hello_3_cut:   
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier. 
Ich bin ja auch noch ganz frisch hier eingetroffen.  
Ich habe ja auch Morbus Bechterew, jetzt sind wir schon zu zweit hier ihm Forum.  
Was machst du denn alles für den Russen? Ab und zu, habe ich schon probiert ihn mal beim Bahnhof in eine Schließfach einzuschließen und ihn peinlicher Weiße zu vergessen. 
Na das hat er anders gesehen und ich mich gleich wieder gefunden  :loser_3_cut:   
Naja, ich sage immer. Das Beste draus machen, ändern können wir es leider eh nicht mehr.  
Und mein Motto für mich. Also wenn sie mich so fragen, wie es mir geht. " Unkraut vergeht nicht." 
Achja, ich kenne ein paar Berliner die auch Morbus Bechterew haben.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Max, 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael 
ps: Alle Begriffe, die unter Extras in unserem Glossar erklärt sind, werden in Beiträgen wie diesem automatisch verlinkt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Max

danke michael, das habe ich ja nun auch bemerkt.  :Zwinker:   
vielen dank für die nette begrüßung und gruß 
Max

----------


## StarBuG

Aber wusstest du auch, dass du als Benutzer dort auch Begriffe hinzufügen kannst? 
Ich mache gerne mal auf einzelne Funktionen hier im Forum aufmerksam, damit diese nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. 
Es gibt hier eine ganze Menge an Extras, die auf den ersten Blick nicht offensichtlich sind. 
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei uns  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## lucy230279

hallo max, 
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen hier im forum.. :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Smurf

Hallo Max,  
herzlich willkommen hier.  
Smurf

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Max! 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum! :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Ich hoffe du findest dich heir bald gut zurecht und fühlst dich wohl! 
Liebe Grüße aus Spandau,
Julia

----------


## urologiker

Wilkommen on board, Max! 
Fühl dich wohl und lass dich von den kleinen Zankereien zwischen Usern nicht beeirren - sind alles furchtbar sympathische Leutz hier!  
Grüßchen, logiker!  :m_yes:

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Max!
huhu - herzlich willkommen hier!  :zd_bye_3_cut:   
Liebe Grüße
von Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Max

@ll! 
herzlichen dank für die freundliche begrüßung. 
gruß 
max

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Max!!!
Na da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier, schon gibts neue Leute - 
ich heiße Dich hier auch ganz   *HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!!!!!!!*  :Cool:   Bin auch noch nicht allzu lang dabei, aber ich kann schon sagen, nettes Forum, nette Leute!!!!
Viel Spaß!!!!

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo und herzlich WIllkommen hier bei uns  :Smiley:  
Viel viel Freude und neue Informationen wünsch ich dir...   
Lg Küken

----------

